# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к издательству "Бхактиведанта Бук Траст" >  Почему научный стиль написания Кршна, Чаитанйа не применяется в русском ББТ?

## Валентин Шеховцов

*69-10 Что касается наших книг, нужно делать их в научном стиле, то есть так, как делают д-р Радхакришнан и Бон Махараджа и как рекомендует д-р Сингх. Во всех наших книгах и журналах отныне нужно изменить всю систему. Забудьте все, что вы делали раньше. Сейчас надо все пересмотреть и представить в научном стиле. Это означает, что «Кришна» надо писать «Кршна, «Вишну» - «Вишну», «Чайтанья» - «Чаитанйа» и т.д. думаю, это внесет ясность и никаких препятствий со стороны майи больше не возникнет.*  (ПШП Прадьюмне, 13 октября 1969 г.). Прабхупада-шикшамрита, 145 стр.

1. Зачем в Прабхупада-шикшамрите этот текст выделен полужирным если для русскоязычных читателей он не актуален? 
2. Почему по-английски, по крайней мере на vedabase и http://www.krishna.com/books/bhagavad-gita-as-it-is 
Krsna так и пишется с тремя точками внизу?
Неужели англоговорящие читатели легко принимают написание для узкого круга учёных - специалистов по санскриту и бенгали?
3. Какова история изменений всей системы в русском ББТ? И почему в английском ББТ таких изменений не произошло?
4. Каков статус этого письма? Это приказ или завещание на все времена от *препятствий со стороны майи*?

----------


## vijitatma das

> 1. Зачем в Прабхупада-шикшамрите этот текст выделен полужирным если для русскоязычных читателей он не актуален?


Почему же сразу "не актуален"? Общий посыл текста - выдерживать книги на хорошем научном уровне - актуален для всех.



> 2. Почему по-английски, по крайней мере на vedabase и http://www.krishna.com/books/bhagavad-gita-as-it-is 
> Krsna так и пишется с тремя точками внизу?


Так принято в английской индологической литературе - по крайней мере, в некоторых научных публикациях по индологии санскритские слова оформлены именно так, и Шрила Прабхупада рекомендовал ученикам брать эти книги за образец.




> Неужели англоговорящие читатели легко принимают написание для узкого круга учёных - специалистов по санскриту и бенгали?


Не думаю, что у них это вызывает какие-то трудности. Научное оформление прибавляет книгам авторитетности в глазах читателей, дает определенный настрой на серьезное чтение.




> 3. Какова история изменений всей системы в русском ББТ? И почему в английском ББТ таких изменений не произошло?


В старых книгах делали так же, как и в английском - т.е. все имена и санскритские термины делали с диакритикой. Проблема в том, что в русской индологической литературе немного иные стандарты: транслитерированные санскритские цитаты даются латиницей, а имена и распространенные термины приводятся в виде, приближенном к русскому языку. Со временем (с начала 90-х годов) в "Би-би-ти" стали поступать аналогичным образом: имена и термины давать согласно правилам русского языка, а цитаты - с диакритикой. Единственное, в чем отошли от "научного" стандарта, - это передача санскрита латиницей. Видимо, сочли, что это уже перебор. Учитывая обилие санскритских цитат в наших текстах, это, на мой взгляд, разумный подход: текст с постоянными вкраплениями латиницы будет раздражать. Хотя предложения такие точно были (я знаю, что Б.В. Госвами Махараджа высказывался за латиницу).




> 4. Каков статус этого письма? Это приказ или завещание на все времена от *препятствий со стороны майи*?


Это практическая рекомендация, на которую следует ориентироваться при издании книг; стандарт, введенный в издательстве его основателем.

----------

